# 26" scale guitars. Anyone played any?



## luca9583 (Dec 16, 2011)

Any of you guys ever played a 26" scale guitar? I'm curious about how the tone sounds on the top end especially, compared to, say a 25" or 30" scale, both of which i'm familiar with.


----------



## theo (Dec 16, 2011)

I'll let you know once I finish my build


----------



## g-zs (Dec 16, 2011)

I played on 666mm scale lenght guitar (it's 26.2") and it doesn't feel like baritone at all. I compared it with 25.5" and (with same string set in drop B tuning on both) feeling was very simillar. The only difference that I truely felt was shape of fretboard, but not length of it.
But it's totally different than 30". It's easier to play fast notes on 26" (mainly because of string gauge and action), but in low tuning you don't have to use strings like .90 to tune to F# and lower (I use .72 for D in my 8-string Iceman with 30.3")


----------



## Valennic (Dec 16, 2011)

I'll let you know by the end of February when my guitar's done.


----------



## Vheissu (Dec 17, 2011)

Just got an Ibanez RGD320Z 6 string with the Zero Edge II which is 26.5" scale and to me it doesn't feel all that different at all. I rarely notice the extended scale (it's also my first extended scale guitar), and as for top end I find it to sound great for an AUD $1000 guitar, could do with some better pickups like the classic EMG 81/85 combo though.

Some people argue the opposite but the sound of my new guitar has a much nicer top end than that of my Jackson or Les Paul which are standard scale guitars, there's something about the added tension that just makes it sound so much better. Not to mention the sustain is out of this world.


----------



## Osorio (Dec 17, 2011)

g-zs said:


> I played on 666mm scale lenght guitar (it's 26.2") and it doesn't feel like baritone at all.



HAHAHAHA... You had that custom made or did you borrow it from someone who did? I love seeing the extents people go with the 666 thing, that one was particularly hilarious. (Not commenting on the possible quality of the instrument itself, I just found it amusing).


In all seriousness, that is quite close to the neck length of most schecter's 7 and 8. Considering most 24 fret guitars are 25.5", I find it hard to believe that a 26" length would feel that outlandish.
But it really depends on how low is low to you, that info seems to be missing. I am looking into buying a Schecter Hellraiser and I read pretty much everywhere that drop tuning it to E is pretty much impossible without a bass-like string gauge.


----------



## g-zs (Dec 17, 2011)

venneer said:


> HAHAHAHA... You had that custom made or did you borrow it from someone who did? I love seeing the extents people go with the 666 thing, that one was particularly hilarious. (Not commenting on the possible quality of the instrument itself, I just found it amusing).



Mayones' low end brand guitars - Flame - were made with an option "baritone scale" with 666mm, and it was only baritone option that they offered 
This guitar was borrowed from friend, I'd never buy gitar, where adding ~0.7" is called "baritone"
I prefer fully ant truely baritone scale, e.g. 28.625"  (vide my PAS Baritone Dominion)


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Dec 17, 2011)

In my experience you play a Schecter 8-string (26.5") with anything less than an 80 on the low E (definitely with the stock strings) the notes are indistinguishable from one another with any gain and it feels horrible to play. The high end feels pretty good though


----------



## g-zs (Dec 17, 2011)

On my previous 8string 27" i had .90 tuned to low D and it was bearable but far from comfortable


----------



## Eddie Loves You (Dec 19, 2011)

I built a guitar with a 26" scale. Not noticeably different from 25.5, but some people are anal about those things.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 19, 2011)

AngelVivaldi and HighGain510 have RGD2127z's... They might have some insight.


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 19, 2011)

I've built a few guitars in 26 inch scale - it's what i use as a default...but it allowed me to squeeze an extra fret in and not look cramped.

I've got a few Ibanez 25.5's and they really dont' feel very different.


----------



## KeyserSoze (Dec 19, 2011)

Pretty much reiterating several others at this point but my 2 is... Played a couple 26.5's and they don't _feel_ a lot different than a 25.5 to me. I'm not very experienced but I don't notice a lot of difference in feel until I get to 27" and up. The tone is definitely more stable for lower tunings... as I realize the OP never said nor replied what tunings he likes.


----------



## JazzandMetal (Dec 20, 2011)

Captain Shoggoth said:


> In my experience you play a Schecter 8-string (26.5") with anything less than an 80 on the low E (definitely with the stock strings) the notes are indistinguishable from one another with any gain and it feels horrible to play. The high end feels pretty good though


 
How hard is an 80 to play? I like the look and price of the Schecters and am trying to decide between those and the Agiles. I don't like the feeling of maybe breaking the high E a lot, although I can handle it if it works a lot better in the lower ranges. 

For the OP, I have played a 26.25" and a 27", and they don't feel that different at all. I think you have to go to 28" to feel much difference.


----------



## g-zs (Dec 20, 2011)

.80 is very playable string, you'll probably get use to it after few hours, but probably you'll find hard to get back to standerd gauges. After I bought my first baritone (28" with .80 tuned to G#) I found it hard to get back to ordinary 6string with set like 10-46 etc. I couldn't even play tremolo picking for longer time without screwing it up


----------



## JazzandMetal (Dec 20, 2011)

g-zs said:


> .80 is very playable string, you'll probably get use to it after few hours, but probably you'll find hard to get back to standerd gauges. After I bought my first baritone (28" with .80 tuned to G#) I found it hard to get back to ordinary 6string with set like 10-46 etc. I couldn't even play tremolo picking for longer time without screwing it up




Thanks. I guess I will just have to keep practicing with my six a lot when I get the eight.


----------



## brutus627 (Dec 20, 2011)

ideal for getting you that little bit more tension that you wouldn't get from 25.5" while still not feeling a whole lot different. i loved the hellraisers i owned and have played a 666 scale along with several schecter 26.5" scales (8's). i have no problem with lower scale 8's but can't wait until i have my 28" kxk sii-8 because the tone of a longer scale is different for sure (learned that from owning a couple 28.625" intrepids).


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 20, 2011)

I've played a few guitars with 26.5" and the low end feels nice but the highs are a bit too shrill for me. Maybe a half inch less would balance that out.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Dec 20, 2011)

I have 2 26.5 Schecters. I love them.


----------



## luca9583 (Dec 20, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I've played a few guitars with 26.5" and the low end feels nice but the highs are a bit too shrill for me. Maybe a half inch less would balance that out.



Cool..that's what i wanted to know.


----------

